# Beer Therapy and Stringfellows



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Well BOYS - anyone interested in meeting up before Christmas? 
IM or email me to avoid those 'girls with Ann Summer toys' hijacking this thread!!

We can tell them all about the event afterwards.....

LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

8) Absolutely, spot on M8!

Best suggestion on this Forum for a while Â ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lets get the girls of the forum to strip for us!! ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Lets get the girls of the forum to strip for us!! Â ;D


euuugh, no thanks!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> euuugh, no thanks!!!! Â


Are they so ugly?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Are they so ugly?


 :-X


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Are they so ugly?


Only beautiful people drive a TT


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ahem. I just hapen to have some Stringfellows currency in my desk (left over from customer night out in the good old days before IT recession) ;D

Windmill Club is better or Spearmint Rhino better still. Not that I have spent a lot of time frequenting such establishments of course :-[


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Not that i've been there myself but a guy at work told me that Metropolis is far better then those mentioned so far. Of course he would also be the guy who supposedly fell asleep while a girl was dancing for him (due to excessive alcohol consumption).

phoTToniq.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phottoniq...falling asleep whilst watching the girl strip for you is unspeakable!! Â  

That's why I insist that excessive alcohol and sex do not match!!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I heard that apparently "Australian DJing" is possible at Spearmint Rhino


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LOL. Anything is possible Â£Â£Â£s


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I heard that apparently "Australian DJing" is possible at Spearmint Rhino Â


What is "Australian DJing"?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Were you bored or something this morning, Vlastan. ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was bored!!

But can someone answer my question?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> I heard that apparently "Australian DJing" is possible at Spearmint Rhino Â


Is at the one in Brum they will even meet u later back at ur hotel for Â£250 not that i would know of course ;D 
London one might be closed at christamas due to the DJing thing :-/


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

my girlfriend works in spearmint rhino ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> my girlfriend works in spearmint rhino Â ;D Â ;D


...what is her job there then? :

And in which one is she?

I just discovered one on the A4 next to Heathrow...mad place!! ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> I just discovered one on the A4 next to Heathrow...mad place!! Â ;D


O Mi Goodness!! :-/ :-/ Thats not spearmint Rhino, thats McDonalds Drive-thru, I hope you didnt pay too much for the girls in there to strip for you ;D ;D.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL!!

Why do you say this?

But I have to say this was my first visit to such a club, so I can't compare it with other venues.

You seem to be an expert Donna in these places...can you give us more details then? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> That's why I insist that excessive alcohol and sex do not match!! Â


NO !

Excessive sex and No alcohol please !


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

aye


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oy ! Â None of those ideas thank you ! Â  Â

 (Just gonna lock me door!)


----------

